# what really is this?



## likespaphs (Nov 15, 2011)

saw this on ebay and, well, i'm fairly sure it's not what is listed as being 
 
anyone have any thoughts?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200673374037&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 15, 2011)

Just the other day I contacted the seller of that plant and said it as nicely as I could that I felt the plant was mislabeled. I really laid it on, and told the seller that the flower was beautiful but not what the tag states. He or she, responded and thanked me for the information and stated that the seller was near him and that he would talk to the seller about it.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 15, 2011)

i sent a similar note but didn't lay it on and never heard anything....


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Kolopakingii x brachy (Wossner Koloniv maybe)?


----------



## Stone (Nov 15, 2011)

A hybrid, not worth the troubleoke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2011)

Certainly not Conco-bellatulum. But I see the auction ended with no bids.


----------

